# [ati] être sur que la carte soit utilisée (résolu)

## Il turisto

Bonjour, sur mon portable je dispose d'une ati :

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

je suis en xorg7 compile avec le flag radeon et lorsque je fais : 

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

glxgears j'ai +/- 200 frames par secondes et le cpu utilisé a 100%

je fais : 

eselect opengl set ati

j'obtiens le meme résultat.

comment puis-je être sûr que ma carte est utilisée?Last edited by Il turisto on Fri Jul 07, 2006 7:21 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## widan

Vérifie déjà que le direct rendering est actif:

```
widan@phuket ~ $ glxinfo | grep -i direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

----------

## Il turisto

visiblement non :

```

glxinfo | grep -i direct

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

----------

## kwenspc

un ptit lsmod et files nous la conf de xorg (juste la partie video hein, pas tout sinon c'est lourd à lire)

----------

## Il turisto

lsmod :

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            40800  0

snd_mixer_oss          17472  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            34944  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6400  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52176  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          7244  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_intel8x0           31132  1

snd_ac97_codec         95584  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            2304  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                83524  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              22084  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    49380  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          8520  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

```

xorg.conf:

```

Section "Device"

        Identifier "radeon"

        Driver "ati"

        VendorName "ATI Technologies Inc"

        BoardName "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

        BusID "AGP:1:0:0"

        Option "AGPMode" "4"

        Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option "DynamicClocks" "True"

        Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

        Option "SWcursor" "False"

EndSection

```

----------

## kwenspc

oki normal donc  :Smile: 

il faut que tu utilises le driver radeon. remplace "ati" par "radeon" dans ton xorg.conf

relances Xorg pour voir. 

(un lsmod ensuite devra te dire si oui ou non le driver est chargé...si Xorg n'a pas planté au cas où tu n'aurais pas ce driver)

----------

## Il turisto

Voila je viens de redémarrer avec radeon au lieu de ati. 

Rien n'a changé mais lorsque je lance glxgears ou glxinfo | grep -i direct j'ai ceci :

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

----------

## geekounet

Oublie pas de faire un eselect opengl set xorg-x11 avant.

Et aussi assure toi d'avoir les bons drivers AGP et DRI dans le noyau.

----------

## Il turisto

je ne dois pas faire un eselect opengl set ati?

je ne suis plus la. Ce nouveau xorg me fais tourner en bourrique  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

eselect opengl set ati, c'est pour les drivers proprios. Pour les drivers radeon libres, c'est bien eselect opengl set xorg-x11

----------

## Il turisto

ok et c mieux d'utiliser les libres?

je vais donc unmerger les proprio.

quoi qu'il en soit :

```

# eselect opengl set xorg-x11

Switching to xorg-x11 OpenGL interface... done

# glxinfo | grep -i direct

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

```

Pour le kernel que devrais je activer pour utiliser les drivers libres (j'ai tjs utilisé les proprios)?

----------

## geekounet

Bah c'est toujours mieux d'utiliser du libre  :Smile:  Par contre, les perfs c'est pas encore ça  :Razz: 

Pour le DRI : dans le kernel, section Character devices

```
<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

(tu choisis ton chipset AGP dans la liste, c'est pas forcement ATI, chez moi c'est Intel par exemple)

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   ATI Radeon
```

EDIT : par contre il se peut que ta carte ai besoin des drivers r300, et pour ça il faut un kernel 2.6.17 minimum.

----------

## Il turisto

quand tu dis les perfs c pas encore ca ... y'a une grosse difference de perf entre le libre et le pas libre?

car moi g deja une carte pas top alors si c pour encore perdre en perfs ...

edit : au passage j'en profite pour passer au dernier kernel (je passe de la r9 a la r11)

----------

## geekounet

Bah glxgears sur ma X600 : seulement 2000FPS avec les drivers libres (r300), c'était bien plus avec les proprios mais je sais pas combien exactement. Mais c'est largement suffisant si tu joue pas, ou pas à des jeux trop gourmands.

Sinon tant qu'à changer de kernel, passe direct au 2.6.17, au moins t'es sur d'avoir les drivers r300 si jamais il te les faut  :Smile: 

----------

## Il turisto

bah en fait je laisse mon kernel en stable.

ici ce que j'aimerais surtout c que le screensaver glmatrix fonctionne  deja. pour les jeux on verra après.

----------

## kwenspc

nan mais de toutes manières les drivers proprio ne prennent pas en compte les cartes en desous des radeon 8500 incluses. donc il te faut forcément utiliser ces drivers libres pour avoir la 3D.

mattes le lien dans ma signature il doit y avoir tout ce qu'il te faut pour configurer ta radeon   :Wink: 

----------

## Il turisto

ok je lirais cela une fois que j'aurais redémarré sur le nouveau kernel avec les modules qui vont bien. La étant au boulot je ne peux pas rebooter.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> Sinon tant qu'à changer de kernel, passe direct au 2.6.17, au moins t'es sur d'avoir les drivers r300 si jamais il te les faut 

 

AAahh? OOhhhh...

me - Super fénéantman se réjouit du tout prochain éclatage de sa gentoo sans forcer....  :Smile:  Allez, avec un peu de chance, je peux même rétamer ma 9800 sans effort  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

nan masi c'est un mtyhe le coup de la carte qui pete à cause du driver r300. j'ai pas trouvé de témoignage parlant de ça.

c'est ptet arrivé une fois par pure coïncidence c'est tout...

----------

## Il turisto

Bon ben avec les drivers dans le kernel je tape 1373 frames par secondes et ça utilise presque plus de cpu.

Je pense que l'on peut considérer cela comme résolu. Avec mon ancine portable j'avais aussi une ati mais plus récente et j'utilisais les drivers ati.

C'est pour ca que j'étais étonné qu'à présent ca ne fonctionnais plus mais ceci m'apporte la réponse:

[quote=kwenspc]

nan mais de toutes manières les drivers proprio ne prennent pas en compte les cartes en desous des radeon 8500 incluses. donc il te faut forcément utiliser ces drivers libres pour avoir la 3D. [/quote]

Je vais quand même aller lire la faq proposée par kwenspc pour ma culture générale.

Merci à vous tous.

----------

## loopx

Heu, j'ai un problème avec mon xorg.conf (enfin, je pense plutot que c'est le tiens !). J'ai un portable avec ATI radeon mobility + un pc avec une ATI radeon.

Dans le xorg.conf: 

```

Identifier  "ATI Graphics Adapter"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        Option      "no_accel" "no"

        Option      "no_dri" "no"

```

Le driver, c'est pas "radeon", c'est "fglrx" !!! non ?

En tout cas, j'ai la 3D, suis dans XGL et ca fonctionne, mais si il y a un drivers "radeon", faudra que je test ....

EDIT: mon portable est en 2.6.17 et ca fonctionne toujours   :Wink: 

EDIT2: 

```

loop loopx # modprobe radeon

FATAL: Module radeon not found.

```

EDIT3: 

```

loop loopx # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 380012  40

acx                   127368  0

```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Le driver, c'est pas "radeon", c'est "fglrx" !!! non ?

 

Loopx, un jour, faudra que tu ailles voir le SAVAGE HQ , je me demande comment tu as fais jusqu'à maintenant pour que ça marche  :Wink: 

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> nan masi c'est un mtyhe le coup de la carte qui pete à cause du driver r300. j'ai pas trouvé de témoignage parlant de ça.
> 
> c'est ptet arrivé une fois par pure coïncidence c'est tout...

 

Bah, moi, quand un truc marche mal, et que je lis ATI dessus, ben j'ai du mal à y voir des coincidences.   :Razz:   Bon, ok, je suis mauvais langue, mais si c'est écrit sur le site officiel de r300 que çà peut détruire une carte (comme un écran qui avalerait de travers une refresh rate pas frais), moi je les crois. Et puis ça me va, le rôle de la petite voix insidieuse qui dit "attention...." Et çà m'empêchera pas d'essayer r300, comme je suis condamné à essayer Xgl un jour...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

lol, ben je vais aller voir, parce que j'ai du ratter quelques épisodes...   :Laughing: 

Pourtant, ca marche et j'ai fais comme ca sur toute mes install ati   :Rolling Eyes: 

bon, je   :Arrow:  [ ] (lire...)

----------

## loopx

 *Quote:*   

> ATI (fglrx), pas du driver libre (appelé radeon)

 

oki, j'ai compris   :Surprised: , mais c'est normal que ca fonctionne, vu que j'ai pas le driver libre...

----------

